# Here's Bastie from Philippines



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

welcome to the forum,

Bastie is a real cutie.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Bastie! You are very handsome!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Bastie looks like a very happy fellow! What a great smile.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!
Looks like you've got yourself one big happy Golden!!!


----------



## kody's_mama (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome!! Big puppy


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to you and Bastie to this forum. Bastie is a handsome looking boy. How old is he?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!
Wow, look at the big paws on him!


----------



## ofemiajasper (Sep 8, 2009)

i just want to share bastie's latest pictures :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a very handsome boy there. Welcome to the forum. Please make yourself at home here and be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures of your very Handsome boy! He looks so very happy! How old is your Bastie? He looks very SWEET too!


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome. Question: How does he take the heat? My goldens start panting if I set the thermostat on 69 degrees F.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!! Reminds me of my Reno in his younger years.....


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I am glad you found a place! Welcome to the furum. Plus, the pictures are super nice


----------

